# The Sumo Thread



## ZXO (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello Kiwis,

While I was living in Japan I really got into Sumo wrestling. I got to attend some tournaments and it was something else. I'll cover the basics of Sumo and its modern iteration to keep the thread relevant.

There are six divisions (from highest to lowest):
Makuuchi - Max. 42 Rikishi (term for Sumo wrestler in general) and there are 5 ranks within Makuuchi.
Yokozuna - There are currently two. *Hakuho*, the most winning and longest reigning Yokozuna in history. And *Kakuryu*, a Rikishi who made it to Yokozuna 13 years into his career.
Ozeki
Sekiwake
Komusubi
Maegashira

Juryo - Always 28 Rikishi
Makushita - Always 120 Rikishi
Sandanme - Always 200 Rikishi
Jonidan - Usually 200 Rikishi
Jonokuchi - Only 50 or so Rikishi

The minimum height is said to be 5'8" but the shortest Rikishi at the moment is Enho (Maegashira 5) who stands at 5'6". This guy is a beast and is my personal favorite alongside Terutsuyoshi, Ishiura (get your head out of your ass dude), and the gatekeeper Shohozan. Also Ura is coming back!
There are six tournaments called Honbasho in a year. They are:
January - The Hatsu Basho/The Opening Tournament - held in Tokyo (this is a hype one if you can make it next year).
March - The Haru Basho/The Spring Tournament - held in Osaka (Japan in general is gorgeous this time of year with the cherry blossoms).
May - The Natsu Basho/The Summer Tournament - held in Tokyo (again. Miss me w/ dat humidity AND THE CROWS).
July - Nagoya Basho - held in Nagoya (I've always enjoyed Nagoya. It's a little bit of Tokyo/Yoko metro without all the people. Really nice.).
September - The Aki Basho/The Autumn Tournament - held in Tokyo (again. This time the weather is perfect!).
November - Kyushu Basho - held in Fukuoka (this tournament is held closest to Nagasaki and Hiroshima if you'd like to visit the memorials. It is very likely to be rainy, windy, and quite cold so pack and dress accordingly.).

There are 15 days per tournament. Naturally, a winning score is anything above 8 wins and a losing score is anything above 7 losses.
Ring purification rituals are performed throughout the tournaments (opening, before matches, closing the tournament).
If anything other than their feet touch the dohyo (the ring) after the tachiai, they lose. If they touch outside the dohyo's straw rolls, they lose.
Instant replay has made judging almost perfect (save for some real bullshit that caused an Ozeki named Tochinoshin to drop 3 ranks. His career is looking grim.)

Companies and sponsors may place money on matches. Make of that what you will. Also keep in mind how Japanese prisons operate. Is the juice worth the squeeze? 

Here are a few channels where you can watch Sumo tournaments, compilations, historical pieces, and some behind the scenes videos -

Jason's All-Sumo Channel








						Jason's All-Sumo channel
					

Welcome to my Sumo-only channel here on YouTube. I am a huge Sumo fan and and I love watching and talking about Sumo. Every tournament, I try to watch each d...




					www.youtube.com
				




He has been a fan of Sumo since around 2004 I believe. He has tournament footage going back to Osaka 2009. He does his own Sumo fantasy league where proceeds go to a good cause. You can also win some stuff too so it's a win-win.

Chris Sumo








						Chris Sumo
					

Sumo writer, reporter, commentator.




					www.youtube.com
				




I don't know how long Chris has been a fan of Sumo, but he knows a lot about it. His videos vary between tournament matches, live or on TV, behind the scenes interviews and footage, as well as historical pieces. Great channel.

NattoSumo








						NattoSumo
					






					www.youtube.com
				




SumoNatto








						SumoNatto
					

SUMO!




					www.youtube.com
				




Currently no Sumo videos are on his channel. He has something planned so subscribe if you'd like to know when that happens. SumoNatto is where he plans on uploading the Haru Basho matches.

Goro Love








						goro love
					

I put it up mainly on a Grand Sumo Tournament-related thing. In the generation, it is scattered. Please register a channel if you like it.




					www.youtube.com
				




Just a bunch of Sumo match compilations of individual Rikishi. Also some newer matches get uploaded every once in a while. There's some old gold on this channel if you go digging.

Hopefully this gets more people interested in this sport. HAKKEYOI!!!


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Feb 23, 2020)

Is Sumo the one with the big fat lads?


----------



## ZXO (Feb 23, 2020)

Consider Lizards said:


> Is Sumo the one with the big fat lads?



Some are fat and some are pretty built. Even then, the fat ones are still very strong.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Feb 23, 2020)

ZXO said:


> Some are fat and some are pretty built. Even then, the fat ones are still very strong.



I remember Channel 4 in the UK had a sumo show, following the big league action, as well as explaining the world of sumo. This guy was getting a lot of attention, being non-Japanese.









						Konishiki Yasokichi - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZXO (Feb 23, 2020)

Consider Lizards said:


> I remember Channel 4 in the UK had a sumo show, following the big league action, as well as explaining the world of sumo. This guy was getting a lot of attention, being non-Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Konishki! That dude was a monster. His hand slaps were devilish. His mentor Takamiyama was very, very popular in the late 60s to the early 80s. Takamiyama was sort of the connection between USA's Sumo aspirants and Japan's already established culture.






						Takamiyama Daigorō - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Feb 23, 2020)

https://www.twitch.tv/karla_marxist streamed live each day of the 15 day tournament last month in Tokyo. Was a blast watching it. Unfortunately the videos have expired on twitch so there are just some clips up on the account, but still worth checking them out, has some good highlight moment. Guessing they'll be streaming the upcoming one in March as well so worth keeping an eye out for that.


----------



## ZXO (Feb 23, 2020)

Sumopedia (Ep. 01 - 12)
					

Sumopedia (all episodes)




					www.youtube.com
				




Baaaaaam this is all you need really.


----------



## millais (Feb 23, 2020)

Weren't all the sumo matches fixed/rigged at some point due to organized crime involvement?


----------



## ZXO (Feb 23, 2020)

millais said:


> Weren't all the sumo matches fixed/rigged at some point due to organized crime involvement?



To a degree and it's ongoing. The Yakuza have their hands in just about everything in Japan and I suspect they own some large companies. Alongside match fixing, there are gambling problems and cases of brutal hazing with one leading to the death of a 17 year old amateur.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Feb 23, 2020)

ZXO said:


> To a degree and it's ongoing. The Yakuza have their hands in just about everything in Japan and I suspect they own some large companies. Alongside match fixing, there are gambling problems and cases of brutal hazing with one leading to the death of a 17 year old amateur.


Never read about this. Chance you have a link or a name?


----------



## ZXO (Feb 24, 2020)

(not) y2k compliant said:


> Never read about this. Chance you have a link or a name?



The Sumo Association has probably swept a lot of them under the rug in the past. Since everyone has cell phones, stuff is kind of getting out.

The most recent known case of match fixing involved this wrestler:









						Kiyoseumi Takayuki - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I'm having trouble finding videos covering hazing and violence but I found one video and information I personally know - Harumafuji, a Yokozuna, was forced to retire in November 2017 after "correcting" a junior at a karaoke bar. In the past couple of years, twins Takagenji and Takanofuji have both been on record abusing subordinates and just being asshats in general - Takanofuji was kicked out after causing one of his three attendees to flee the stable and the sport altogether. Probably the most tragic event was at the Tokitsukaze stable.

Chris has set his videos covering controversies private save for this one and maybe one other. This video briefly discusses Takanofuji's situation and chief yobidashi (ring announcer) Takuro's offense.









						Secret Sumo on Hakuho, violence and more!
					

Secret Sumo offers his views on November 2019 title contenders, Hakuho's condition, and the violence scandals engulfing first Takanofuji and then chief yobid...




					youtu.be
				




Tokitsukaze Stable Incident






						Tokitsukaze stable hazing scandal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Just like any contact sport, the guys can be pretty rough. Lines and tolerances are different but some things are outright malicious. All the hazing and violence caused the Sumo Association to create what is effectively an anti-bully coalition.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 9, 2020)

Chris' take on the first day of the Osaka tournament.








						Sunday March 8th: The day that sumo won
					

The first day of the Osaka 2020 tournament saw the sumo once again assert its importance to Japan's morale in times of need, while also offering fans a highl...




					www.youtube.com
				




Last bouts of Juryo - Day 1








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 1 March 8th, 3 LAST BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 1 March 8th, 3 LAST BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: ht...




					youtu.be
				




Makuuchi - Day 1








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 1 March 8th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 1 March 8th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: htt...




					youtu.be
				




All bouts of Juryo - Day 2








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 2 March 9th ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 2 March 9th ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: https:...




					youtu.be
				




Makuuchi - Day 2








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 2 March 9th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 2 March 9th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: htt...




					youtu.be
				




It is so eerie without an audience. Fuck whoever it was in China who caused this bullshit. Sumo took a huge hit when they're already having trouble staying afloat.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 10, 2020)

All bouts of Juryo - Day 3








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 3 March 10th ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 3 March 10th ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: https...




					youtu.be
				




Makuuchi - Day 3








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 3 March 10th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 3 March 10th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: ht...




					youtu.be


----------



## ZXO (Mar 11, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 4


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X38p7qhiPbk&ab_channel=SumoNatto
		


Makuuchi - Day 4








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 4 March 11th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 4 March 11th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: ht...




					www.youtube.com
				






Spoiler



Takayasu, former Ozeki and current Maegashira 1 (two demotions), will probably be pulling out of the tournament due to his injury from his match with Yokozuna Kakuryu. He looks to have hyperextended his left leg at the edge of the dohyo. Poor guy can't catch a break. Injury caused him to pull out of tournaments thus demoting him to Maegashira. The road back to Ozeki may be too steep for him to tread now. I fear the same for former Ozeki Tochinoshin. Common injuries that Sumo wrestlers deal with are the kind that don't get better over time.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 12, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 5








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 5 March12th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 5 March 12th ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: https...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 5








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 5 March 12th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 5 March 12th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discord.gg/fFcu2h9 twitter: ht...




					www.youtube.com
				






Spoiler



Upon reviewing yesterday's match between Takayasu and Kakuryu, you can see on his left leg where the muscle tore.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 13, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 6








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 6 March13th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 JURYO Day 6 March 13th ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://discor...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 6








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 6 March 13th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 6 March 13th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://dis...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ZXO (Mar 14, 2020)

Juryo last 9 bouts - Day 7


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qkx5GMj6AU&ab_channel=SumoNatto
		


Makuuchi - Day 7


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qkx5GMj6AU&ab_channel=SumoNatto


----------



## ZXO (Mar 16, 2020)

Juryo last 10 bouts - Day 8


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQTE6TNKPfo&ab_channel=SumoNatto
		


Makuuchi - Day 8








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 8 March 15th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 8 March 15th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://dis...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ZXO (Mar 17, 2020)

Juryo last 11 bouts - Day 9








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 9 March 16th JURYO LAST 11 BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 9 March 16th JURYO LAST 11 BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 9








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 9 March 16th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 9 March 16th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://dis...




					www.youtube.com
				




Juryo all bouts - Day 10








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 10 March 17th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 10 March 17th JURYO ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://disco...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 10








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 10 March 17th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 10 March 17th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					youtu.be


----------



## ZXO (Mar 18, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 11








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 11 March 18th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 11 March 18th JURYO ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://disco...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 11 March 18th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 11 March 18th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## heathercho (Mar 18, 2020)

ZXO said:


> Juryo all bouts - Day 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm worried about Hakuho. Since his injury he's lost steam. I like him a lot, damn it. He did win very well today though and I was genuinely pleased to see the fire of the fight back in him. I don't think the injury was that bad, but I think it's thrown his balance off mentally.

Pleased Endo won as well, he's actually doing much better than he had at previous basho. His strength seems to have improved.
Oh and Asanoyama did damn well today, which was really awesome to see.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Mar 18, 2020)

lol who even watches sumo these days except for oldfags


----------



## ZXO (Mar 18, 2020)

heathercho said:


> I'm worried about Hakuho. Since his injury he's lost steam. I like him a lot, damn it. He did win very well today though and I was genuinely pleased to see the fire of the fight back in him. I don't think the injury was that bad, but I think it's thrown his balance off mentally.
> 
> Pleased Endo won as well, he's actually doing much better than he had at previous basho. His strength seems to have improved.
> Oh and Asanoyama did damn well today, which was really awesome to see.



Hakuho announcing his plans to retire this year kind of challenged everyone to step their game up. Endo, Asanoyama, and Yutakayama are a few I think are going to respond the best to it. Takakeisho is pretty much there, all he needs to do is secure the trophy two times or post very good scores. I'd really like to see Enho and Terutsuyoshi make it to Komusubi by the end of the year.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 19, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 12








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 12 March 19th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 12 March 19th JURYO ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://disco...




					www.youtube.com
				




 Makuuchi - Day 12








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 12 March 19th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 12 March 19th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## heathercho (Mar 19, 2020)

ZXO said:


> Hakuho announcing his plans to retire this year kind of challenged everyone to step their game up. Endo, Asanoyama, and Yutakayama are a few I think are going to respond the best to it. Takakeisho is pretty much there, all he needs to do is secure the trophy two times or post very good scores. I'd really like to see Enho and Terutsuyoshi make it to Komusubi by the end of the year.



Takakeisho was lucky he won yesterday against Ryuden. He was close to being kadoban'd out of there.
He's against Kakuryu today so...

Enho is incredible. I'm really hoping he can use his size for good. Being mentored by Hakuho is an incredible thing, so I think he has a good future.



ManateeHunter said:


> lol who even watches sumo these days except for oldfags



Absorb culture like a sponge or else it will be taken away and fucked like a comfort wife, child.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Mar 19, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Absorb culture like a sponge or else it will be taken away and fucked like a comfort wife, child.


We absorbed so many Mongolians that it's no longer "our" culture anymore tbh

Don't even get me started on the massive letdown that was Kisenosato


----------



## ZXO (Mar 19, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Takakeisho was lucky he won yesterday against Ryuden. He was close to being kadoban'd out of there.
> He's against Kakuryu today so...
> 
> Enho is incredible. I'm really hoping he can use his size for good. Being mentored by Hakuho is an incredible thing, so I think he has a good future.



After seeing what became of Takayasu and Tochinoshin, I was naturally worried about Takakeisho. He needs to post up better at the tachi ai and can't let Kakuryu get an outside right grip. 

Enho's speed is his greatest advantage along with how low he can get. His match against Abi in the last tournament was the first time I'd ever seen anything like that, haha.


----------



## ZXO (Mar 20, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 13








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 13 March 20th JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 13 March 20th JURYO ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://disco...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 13








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 13 March 20th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 13 March 20th Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					youtu.be


----------



## ZXO (Mar 21, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 14








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 14 March 21st JURYO ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 14 March 21st JURYO ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://disco...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 14








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 14 March 21st Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 14 March 21st Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ZXO (Mar 22, 2020)

Juryo all bouts - Day 15








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 15 March 22nd JURYO ALL BOUTS + Ura Sandanme play off
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 15 March 22nd JURYO ALL BOUTS + Ura Sandanme play off Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://...




					www.youtube.com
				




Makuuchi - Day 15








						SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 15 March 22nd Makuuchi ALL BOUTS
					

SUMO Haru Basho 2020 Day 15 March 22nd Makuuchi ALL BOUTS. Condensed, enjoy! Original footage from NHK. Email: nattosumocontact@gmail.com Discord: https://di...




					www.youtube.com
				






Spoiler



Well, Hakuho did it again. Takakeisho is kadoban which means he will be demoted unless he gets 10 wins in May. Two months until then.


----------



## LomaMursu (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm gonna necro this because I got into sumo about a year ago and just thought to check for a thread here. 
Same favourites as OP with an addition of Wakatakakage (even before his amazing win this march, I promise). 

Since this is such a powerful necro, it's funny to see the worries about Hakuho knowing he completely dominates the July 2021 tournament. 

I don't know much about how rankings really work, but I feel like Mitakeumi could make it to Yokozuna, and with Kotonowaka being so young and already performing really well I could see him climb all the way there one day as well. 

Here's one of my favourite moments from March 2022, what a Chad


----------

